# Nissan Xtrail 2005 Car Radio SY712 Code error



## Antoinette (May 7, 2010)

Please can you help me I became a proud owner today for my Nissan Xtrail but my car radio is showing code error
the Model of the radio is SY712 the code given has the number 7 in and the numbers on the radio only goes up to 6 please please help urgently :waving:


----------



## pops (May 9, 2007)

If your need a new radio, i have one that i never used. It was on my x-trail 2006.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Error 7 on a Nissan head-unit means that it can't play CDs and this usually happens when you try and play backed-up (burned) CDs that are poor quality. Try disconnecting the battery to re-set the head-unit and try playing an original CD. Be careful though, if you don't have the PIN/security code for the head-unit, you won't be able to get it working until you input the correct security code.

As to your question on how to enter the security code if it has #7 in it, here is an explanation:

- the radio has 6 channel buttons, labelled 1 through 6 

- the PIN is 4-digit number, each digit any number 0-9 

- when locked, the radio shows '0000' on the display 


The trick is to know that only the channel preset buttons labeled 1,2,3,4 are used to enter the PIN - each channel button is used to increment the value of one digit on the display. Channel preset '1' increments the first digit, '2' the second, and so on. Each press of a channel button increments the corresponding digit by one, cycling back to 0 and around again. 


So to enter 1924 as a PIN, you'd start with the display reading '0000' and press 
- preset 1 once (increment 0 -> 1) 
- preset 2 nine times (increment 0 -> 9) 
- preset 3 twice (increment 0 -> 2) 
- preset 4 four times (increment 0 -> 4) 


The last one's easy, as the radio unlocks as soon as you hit the right code so you just keep pressing preset button 4 'til it unlocks! (i.e. it's a 4 digit PIN but only as secure as a 3 digit one.)


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 8, 2014)

*Mr*

I recently bought a 2006 Nissan Almera,the problem though is that the radio is not working because it has an 'error code' message on the screen. So I'm looking for a code that can open up an EON SY712 radio/CD in order for it to be operational. The problem is that the previous owner doesn't recall the code and there is no manual available in the car that can assist me in this regard. Anyone out there please help me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No idea Satchmo, ours didn't have a security code that needed resetting. Sadly I take it you are not in Canada or anywhere near Ottawa/Gatineau, because I have our original Nissan/ Clarion 6 stacker cd/radio/tapedeck that I could provide you with. It doesn't require a security code to be inputted every time the battery is disconnected. Maybe a Nissan dealer could help you. Honda helped us with an old CRV that like you we bought used and didnt have the radio code for. Good luck getting your tunes back!


----------



## Mark Easton (May 1, 2017)

aussietrail said:


> Error 7 on a Nissan head-unit means that it can't play CDs and this usually happens when you try and play backed-up (burned) CDs that are poor quality. Try disconnecting the battery to re-set the head-unit and try playing an original CD. Be careful though, if you don't have the PIN/security code for the head-unit, you won't be able to get it working until you input the correct security code.
> 
> As to your question on how to enter the security code if it has #7 in it, here is an explanation:
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I wish I had read this before I tried to enter the code (which I have got). I got it wrong three times and now it just shows "Err" and won't let me try again. I have disconnected the battery again, but no success. Is there any way to unlock the radio again?


----------

